# WMI Vista Remote Access Denied



## kent_knight (Jan 29, 2010)

I have develop an application that will get the type of operating system in a remote computer using WMI query. I already tried it in Windows XP operating system which is SUCCESSFUL. But when i try it in windows Vista, it will give me an access denied message.

Windows XP --get info--> Windows XP = SUCCESSFUL
Windows Vista --get info--> Windows Vista = ACCESS DENIED

Any help will much be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa389290(VS.85).aspx


----------



## kent_knight (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the link johnwill, but can you give me a step-by-step procedure in configuring windows vista. thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's as step-by-step as I can get. :smile:


----------

